# Lab results



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi

Here are my latest blood results

TSH - 2.6 (0.2-4.2)
FT4 - 15 (12-22)
FT3 - 4.3 (3.9-6.7)

On 125mcg levothyroxine.

I can't help but feel my FT3 is a bit low...and I don't understand why my FT4 has dropped from 18.1 (10-22) to 15 (12-22), my TSH has dropped from 5.3 (0.2-4.2) to 2.6 and my FT3 has dropped from 5 (3.1-6.8) to 4.3 (3.9-6.7)

This is so confusing - any thoughts on the above would be most helpful.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I just had labs and everything dropped for me as well - except TSH. I've been on the same dose for over 4 years now.

Sometimes your body simply uses more thyroid hormone due to stress or seasons or you had an episode of absorption issue due to something you ate or did not drink enough water when you took your pill,a flair in antibody activity, etc...

A person with a working thyroid experiences fluctuations in hormone as do we without or on replacement due to an underactive thyroid.

I for one am taking a slight increase in my dosage to nudge myself back up to mid 3/4 of range.


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Lovlkn said:


> I just had labs and everything dropped for me as well - except TSH. I've been on the same dose for over 4 years now.
> 
> Sometimes your body simply uses more thyroid hormone due to stress or seasons or you had an episode of absorption issue due to something you ate or did not drink enough water when you took your pill,a flair in antibody activity, etc...
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. 

Well, the only issues/factors I can think of that may have had an effect on the results are:

* the weather is hotter but I am not sweating very much
* I took the pills in a drop of water and not a glass of water, this has been corrected up to now
* I thought I had a flare as I had irritation in my thyroid/neck area a few days ago but my antibodies were out of positive range in March. Unless they have now risen. When is the best time to think about getting tested for antibodies again? Just a thought...


----------

